# Still No Justice For Jassi



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Still no justice for Jassi *
*a decade after Maple Ridge woman's*
*murder in India*

*Jaswinder Kaur Sidhu was murdered for spurning an arranged marriage and wedding a rickshaw driver. No charges have been laid in Canada*

*The Province - June 10, 2010 2:19 PM*

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>                function resizeImage() {                    var imgBox = document.getElementById('imageBox');                    var photo = document.getElementById('storyphoto');                    if (imgBox != null & photo != null)                    {                        if(photo.width >= 460)                         {                            imgBox.className = 'imagesize460';                        }                        else                         {                            if(photo.width >= 300)                             {                                imgBox.className = 'imagesize310';                            }                            else                             {                                imgBox.className = 'imageboxpadding';                            }                            imgBox.style.width = photo.width + 'px';                        }                    }                }                function getStoryFontSize() {                    var storyfontsize = getCookie('storyfontsize');                    // use cookied value, if present                    if (storyfontsize != null)                    {                        setClass('story_content',storyfontsize);                     }                    else    // default it to para14 if no cookie                    {                        setClass('story_content','para14');                     }                }                function getCookie( check_name ) {                    // split this cookie up into name/value pairs                    var a_all_cookies = document.cookie.split( ';' );                    var a_temp_cookie = '';                    var cookie_name = '';                    var cookie_value = '';                    var b_cookie_found = false; // set boolean t/f default f                                        for ( i = 0; i < a_all_cookies.length; i++ )                    {                        // split apart each name=value pair                        a_temp_cookie = a_all_cookies_.split( '=' );                                                // and trim left/right whitespace while we're at it                        cookie_name = a_temp_cookie[0].replace(/^\s+|\s+$/g, '');                                            // if the extracted name matches passed check_name                        if ( cookie_name == check_name )                        {                            b_cookie_found = true;                            // we need to handle case where cookie has no value but exists (no = sign, that is):                            if ( a_temp_cookie.length > 1 )                            {                                cookie_value = unescape( a_temp_cookie[1].replace(/^\s+|\s+$/g, '') );                            }                            // note that in cases where cookie is initialized but no value, null is returned                            return cookie_value;                            break;                        }                        a_temp_cookie = null;                        cookie_name = '';                    }                    if ( !b_cookie_found )                    {                        return null;                    }                }                            </SCRIPT>




_

_*The body of Jassi Kaur Sidhu, badly beaten with her throat slit, was found in a canal in the Punjab.*_

_*Photograph by: Handout, PNG file*_

_A decade after a Maple Ridge woman was murdered in India, Canada appears to be no closer to criminal charges against any Canadian in the death of Jaswinder "Jassi" Kaur Sidhu._

_It was June 8, 2000, when the young bride, who had married an Indian rickshaw driver against her family's wishes, was found dead in a canal in the Punjab._

_Jassi had been kidnapped, was badly beaten and her throat was slit._

_Her grief-stricken husband, Sukhwinder Singh, known as Mithu, still hopes for justice for Jassi._

_In his home in a small Punjabi village, Mithu, now 34, reportedly keeps a lamp burning in front of his wife's photo._

_This week, according to the South Asian Post, Mithu led a small religious ceremony for his family in memory of Jassi, the victim of what Indian police allege was a murder ordered by Jassi's own mother and uncle, both of whom still live in Maple Ridge ( B.C. Canada )._

_Indian police alleged that the order to kill Jassi "came from Canada," and have charged Jassi's mother Malkiat Kaur Sidhu and uncle Surjit Singh Badesha with conspiracy to commit murder._

_The brother and sister are members of the local Sikh community and together own Maple Ridge property, including a blueberry farm, worth $2.6 million._

_Neither has been charged in Canada with any crime related to Jassi's death._

_In 2007, the RCMP sent two officers to India as part of its investigation._

_RCMP Cpl. Annie Linteau said Tuesday that "the Jassi Sidhu case is still between the Indian authorities and the Canadian Department of Justice."_


_"The RCMP are awaiting further instruction from the Department of Justice. The RCMP's liaison officer in New Delhi is working closely with the Indian authorities and the Department of Justice in Ottawa in an effort to further this investigation."_

_Linteau would not confirm, however, whether the RCMP's investigation is focused on either Jassi's mother Malkiat or her uncle Surjit._


_A man who identified himself only as "a nephew" of Surjit answered the phone at the Badesha extended family residence in Maple Ridge, but quickly hung up._

_"We want nothing to do with it," he said when asked about the investigation into Jassi's death. "If you're from the newspaper, we've got nothing to say."_

_Indian authorities allege that Malkiat Kaur and her brother Surjit Singh Badesha paid $50,000 to thugs who carried out a hit on the couple._

_Several people were arrested in India in connection with Jassi's death._

_According to the South Asian Post, the four men convicted in India include another uncle of Jassi's and a former Punjab cop, both of whom are appealing their life-imprisonment terms to the Supreme Court in India._

_Jassi's mother and Surjit Singh Badesha have kept silent for a decade except to protest their innocence in Jassi's death._

_South Asian Post publisher Harbinder Singh Sewak has set up a website called JusticeforJassi.com, hired lawyers in India and plans to soon release a book._

_The South Asian Post reports that Insp. Swaran Singh, the lead investigator in the case in India, complained recently: "It is a travesty of justice . . . I don't know what else the Canadians need to charge and extradite the two people from Maple Ridge."_

_Singh is reported to have met with the RCMP officials who visited India and has sought the extradition of Jassi's mother and uncle from Maple Ridge to India._

_Meanwhile, the South Asian Post also reports that life has been difficult for Jassi's husband, whom she married secretly in April 1999 while on a trip to India with her mother._

_Mithu was allegedly badly beaten by the thugs who abducted Jassi, spent months in a coma and has been falsely accused of rape and robbery by his wife's relatives in India._

_He has since been absolved of any crimes but reportedly believes his wife's real murderers have yet to face justice, either in Canada or India._

_*WHAT DO YOU THINK? *Comment on this story below or email us at provletters@theprovince.com. Include your name and address._

© Copyright (c) The Province

source: http://www.theprovince.com/news/Still+justice+Jassi/3130109/story.html


----------

